# Finally named my ADF



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Been a lil over a month since I've had them then I suddenly thought of 2 names that would be perfect. Edgar and Allen Frog. Ya know from The Lost Boys? What do you think?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh that is fabulous!!!!! Love it


----------

